# False Positives



## bill ace 350 (Jan 31, 2019)

Interesting.



https://www.foodsafetynews.com/2016...hed-but-theres-no-thc-in-the-h2o/#more-129395


----------



## daveomak (Jan 31, 2019)

*Hugo’s town well was breached, but there’s no THC in the H2O*
By News Desk on July 25, 2016


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 1, 2019)

daveomak said:


> *Hugo’s town well was breached, but there’s no THC in the H2O*
> By News Desk on July 25, 2016




False Positive


----------

